
Comcast wants to charge broadband users more to not sell their browsing history - doctorshady
http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Comcast-Says-It-Wants-to-Charge-Broadband-Users-More-For-Privacy-137567
======
beefok
Doesn't it cost Comcast money AND processing power to STORE the browsing
history?

